# video flickering/flashing brightly



## TheatreWiz (Jun 29, 2002)

I bought a Tivo Edge, and the video is flashing every few seconds. I use a Marantz A/V receiver for switching, and discovered that when I bypass it and connect the HDMI cable directly to the TV, the problem is gone. I have two pre-Bolt Tivos that work fine through the Marantz, and I even connected the new Edge to one of those known working inputs, so I know the connection is not the problem. It's almost as if the output of the Tivo Edge is too "hot" for the Marantz to handle. Does anyone have any ideas for a fix?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try setting the TiVo's Output Resolution to 1080P.

-KP


----------



## TheatreWiz (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you for that - it did solve the problem.
Except 1080p didn't fix it, and then I remembered this 2007 tv is 1080i. Changing the Tivo from Auto to 1080i fixed it.


----------

